# Shaky first day for most?



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes. It's shaky for the first few hours, but thank evolution for muscle memory.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll let ya know on Thursday.. Last season was my first too, and I'll be riding on tuesday for the first time this season. . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

It gets better season after season. First day, Second season I forgot my gloves and forgot how to turn. 3rd Season, a little trouble turning. 4th seasons no problems, i was even able to hit boxes my first day.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

The first day of my second season was a shitter too, you'll get it back over the next few days.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My second season and 5th time riding I got to see my very first front edge catch. Hell I tell you hell! It was the 3rd most painful experience Ive ever had on a snowboard.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

isnt a season like 100 + days even if it takes you 10 years? if so i guess by my 3rd season in 3 years i could jump on it amost like i never got off


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

The_Guchi said:


> isnt a season like 100 + days even if it takes you 10 years? if so i guess by my 3rd season in 3 years i could jump on it amost like i never got off


I just consider a season anywhere between Nov to Early April.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i usually get back into the groove after the first few runs.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Now I'm comfortable within a few hundred yards at the beginning of the season. First few years out it would take me 5 or 6 runs to get my confidence and find my legs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Today was my first day back on snow since June. I had fun, the snow was good, but I felt like an idiot most of the time. This is only my second season, so I was really starting to gain some confidence last spring. Today unfortunately felt all too much like those first days, struggling to keep my ass out of the snow. Needless to say, it was a humbling and frustrating experience. Do most people feel a little shaky during the first few days, or is it just me? I'm hoping it'll only take me a few days to find my "snow legs" again...


ur in portland, you could ride all year.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Holy Hell!! You've got snow already and riding?! Dammit...it's 18 degrees celcius up here!


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Holy Hell!! You've got snow already and riding?! Dammit...it's 18 degrees celcius up here!


77f....i win

oh wait...damn it...
________
Kids Paxil


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

i was a bit shaky yesterday for the first couple of runs, but i actually ended up progressing a bit more from where i left off last season by the end of the day.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

After you have a few more seasons under your belt the shakiness becomes less and less during your first day.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ur in portland, you could ride all year.


This is true in theory, but I can't afford to kick down money for a summer pass (more expensive than a winter pass) or pay full price for lift tickets to ride on snow that isn't all that great.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

once you get your first few days in youll be solid. I have about 5 season under my belt and i remember my first run last season i hit like every rail on the way down. like an earlier poster said, thank evolution for muscle memory


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

It usually takes me a couple of runs to warm-up after a long break off but once I take a few laps I'm pretty much set to go.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Most of my first day weirdness is brought on by my own anxiety/excitement to get back on snow after 7 months. After getting off the lift and getting some turns it, it goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

fuckin killed it first day, despite the seperated shoulder that i have to be mindful of. i saw a dude snap his forearm, his first day SUCKED.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> You do know that on Mt. Hood, PBR is the local currency?......:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is true at most ski areas... wait at most ski towns in general


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

first day was mixed for me, almost stuck the fs rodeo 5 on a step-up (first time trying it), but came alittle shy of stomping it every single time. slammed my head about 8 times and ended up concussed, out for a month (according to the doctor atleast). Had to skip two days of riding :/


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My first day is usually very shakey but I also usually hike before the lifts start turning and its a lot harder to get your legs back under you when there exhausted from climing 2000' Once I get on a lift things come right back to me.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

just got back from my first trip to CO...first time out on the slope this season.
one of my first few runs...i face planted HARD and scratched my chin =(
other then that and sore legs...it was a great start
________
AshleyGold cam


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> ^^And this is why I tend to keep the board solidly connected to Terra Firma; no "going big" for me.
> 
> Hope you are back in the saddle soon.....:thumbsup:


thanks man!
Its been three weeks now, so hopefully i'll be riding during christmas break back home, where the season starts dec 15th..


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

damn you guys are lucky, it hasnt even started snowing here yet... and i live in cANADA!!!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually learned new tricks Ive never done before on my first day this year. It was mind bottling.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

my first run i caught little edge and had to put my hand down to stay up, but after that i was good, and getting better after a few runs.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I wouldn't exactly call it my first day of the season, back in the first week of November we got about 3-5cm of snow....
-pathetic cheer-
I managed to get geared up and ready in 5 minutes (I had to go to school) So I only had maybe... 5-7 minutes of riding down my back garden. Which isn't the steepest. Well obviously the snow was too thin to turn properly. Can't get my heel or toe edge in the snow, more in the ground which causes disaster. So whenever I tried to turn, I fell. 
I kinda skidded my way down meters or so. 
Not the best, but I was craving it for months now, and its only just now I'm starting to die for it to snow. Especially since I have a 'Winter Storm Watch' including snow in my area. 

Anyway, to cut it all of, I hurt my but, and was under a time limit, would have been more suckish if it didn't cure my need to snowboard.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm getting a late start this season and my first run will be next friday at Bear. My first runs are generally cruises so I can get my legs back and remember my lines. After that, I can usually hit boxes and rails with some consistency.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

First day out this year was great. First run down and I was more confortable with my new gear then I was once last year. Even landed my first 180 (just started in Jan last year, so this was big for me).
And since that time, I've also done my first double black, which was a blast and I tore it up.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to get my first day out this weekend. Hopefuly it will be a great day but I'll have to wait and see....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most people's first day out is shaky. That's true for most everything, not just snowboarding. As far as I'm concerned, you've had a successful first day if you avoid getting molly whopped by the lift, you're able to at least get to a point where you can do some "falling leafs" and you maintain a positive attitude.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

i get my first day of the season on real snow this sunday.
pretty excited..trying to learn switch this year.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

my first trip was this past sunday. i was kinda scared at first because my local hill only had 1 trail opened ( black diamond ), but i managed to ride all day on my new board without catching an edge nor busting my ass all day so YAAYY to me

but next week will be the opposite, im gonna start learning riding swith ughh


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Better than my first day of only an Ice covered black diamond. Although it was lots of fun. Steep Ice is a very quick way to get into the season full swing. I dont get scared though until later in the season when the glades are filed in. Thats when the Ice can really start to get to ya.
YouTube - Jay Peak Day 2


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Better than my first day of only an Ice covered black diamond. Although it was lots of fun. Steep Ice is a very quick way to get into the season full swing. I dont get scared though until later in the season when the glades are filed in. Thats when the Ice can really start to get to ya.
> YouTube - Jay Peak Day 2



haha that was a cool vid of u sliding. what cam were u using?
i wasnt too far away from you. i was at okemo. in the morning the natural/ man made snow was prestine!!! but towards mid afternoon there was nothing but ice and moguls everywhere.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Its a Go Pro Hero Wide. Takes some pretty good video. The only thing I dont like is that because its so wide angle it doesnt give the best perspective of speed. I was haulin when I lost my edge and I went a good long ways. Nothing like having to aim for the mogul to stop speeding up and start slowing down.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i know what ur saying..its hard to judge speed when u watch the video. 
the same thing happens on my helcam: i go like mach 2 down double blacks and when i watch the vid it seems like im on the bunnt hill

im goin to mount the cam on my boot next time so that way its lower to the ground and perhaps it will show the speed better:dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive got a mount on the tip of my board back at me to try out for next time. That should come out kinda cool.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

it would look cool but i think it would block a lot of the scenery!


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been out 9 times in my life. 4 my first year, once my 2nd year, and 3 times this year so far. It seems to always take me 2-4 runs down the mtn each time out before I am able to hit any jumps... idk but its kind of annoying.


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

This is going to be my second season. 6th time out. Im nervous as shit. I dont care if I fall and people laugh. Im just an anxious type of guy. Hopefully try a box or something small.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

My first time down this season (second season doing this) was pretty bad.. generally just making a lot of mistakes like a n00b. But midway through the second run i was pretty much back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

SWAGGER said:


> This is going to be my second season. 6th time out. Im nervous as shit. I dont care if I fall and people laugh. Im just an anxious type of guy. Hopefully try a box or something small.


same feeling 5th time out tmr and 2nd year, im going to start going by myself this year because im on a complete different schedule then my friends (i work, they go to school) but we will see what happens, i got myself a helmet this year because im planning on pushing myself to get better but i hope im not toooo shaky tmr


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I made my first time out this past weekend. It was definitely not a good day. It was probably cause I was a bit nervous. The runs I was able to relax on and just let thing happen I was fine but I just felt like I was very rusty.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

2 runs and I was good to go. However I get a little freaked when I am approaching some natural jumps etc. Need to work on my ollie skills


----------

